
“Made in China 2025” is going to cause Beijing more headaches than anyone - 0xCMP
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-11-22/trump-pressure-on-made-in-china-2025-is-doing-beijing-a-favor
======
sunstone
In fact the problems China has created have little or nothing to do with China
2025 and everything to do with Mr. Xi becoming China's "President for life" a
while ago.

The trade with emerging Asian countries has historically been that the West
gives them a leg up and in return the West expects them to eventually embrace
becoming a liberal democracy. China under Mr. Xi has broken the pact that's
why the West is no longer willing to indulge China 2025 or a lot of other
China initiatives.

------
polityagent
Can't say I mind too much about subsidies for solar panels and electric
vehicles regardless of the motivation.

------
dTal
Crabs in a bucket. We can't have China investing in high technology, then we'd
have to invest too!

~~~
goldenkey
Its such a crass perversion of incentives..

